# Shimano Repairs rules?



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

what are the rules to sending a reel in for work? do i need any papers it came with? where do i send it? what does it cost? can i take it somewhere local and get it faster than 5 weeks? id just like to know what all i have to do. thanks Bantam


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618

I had about a week turn around but they just sent new reels. No paper work needed, just the reels.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

You'll need the Shimano Reel Repair Request Form.
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/repair_services.html



luna nueva said:


> can i take it somewhere local and get it faster than 5 weeks?


Depending on where you're located you might be able to get it done faster from a local repair shop. I try to keep mine at a one week turn around.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

im in west houston. i know theres the shimano dealer in rosenberg. would they do it? and what does it cost? tackle shop and irving, ca


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If you're talking about David's Tackle Box in Rosenberg then yes they will do it. I used to work there, David will take care of you. I know he went up on his prices recently, I think to $20+parts but not 100% sure. Last time I talked to him he had a 2-2.5 week turn around. Give them a call 281-342-9669, he's also a sponsor.

I guess all this really depends on what reel you have. If it's an old reel that they no longer make parts for then neither of them are going to work on it. There is a list of discontinued reels on the link I provided above.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

You might want to check out Fishing Tackle Unlimited on I-10 and east of Campbell on the south feeder road.

Charles


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

whats the cost for sending them in to irvine?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

2 reels was under 9 bucks in the mail, you could of had them back by now:spineyes:


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

yea. just worried i might need them one of these days. thanks for all your help


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We charge $20 + parts and return shipping to service low profile and round baitcast reels. The average repair cost is around $30. Our current turn around time is 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

USPS Priority for 5 bucks.. Gets there in 2-3 days..



luna nueva said:


> whats the cost for sending them in to irvine?


----------

